
Ask HN: Reason for Apple Mac Discounts? - edgefield0
For the first time ever, Apple is offering significant discounts on Macbook Pros and Airs. For instance, you could pickup a 2019 Macbook Air with Retina display for $799 at Costco ($200 discount). Can anyone shed light on these significant discounts? Are Apple sales way down or did they over produce and are trying to clear inventory?
======
Ghjklov
A laptop that has so many issues with something so basic as a keyboard that
they require a replacement program is a hard sell to me. I can only imagine
how much this hurts resale value of used ones. I wonder if Apple has picked up
on this sentiment, and is trying to get rid of as much stock as they can to
people who either are too rich to care or are not informed well enough.

------
Hackbraten
Could it be they’re trying to boost sales figures just in time before the end
of the quarter in order to appease shareholders and make their stock more
attractive?

